# username search, no recent posts



## dgrrr (Jan 19, 2006)

If I go to the forums index:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/index.php?

and put my username (dgrrr) in the basic search box, I only get the posts I made in 2006 and 2008.

But if I hit Advanced Search and put my username in "search by user name", then I get all the posts including the ones from this year.

Why is this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Basic searches by name is unreliable. You want this URL to find your own posts:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=finduser&u=134241


----------

